# Internet Explorer zeigt keine Bilder an!



## vlap (28. November 2003)

Halli Hallo!

Vielleicht hat jemand ne Ahnung womit das zusammenhängen könnte, dass mir mein Internet Explorer 5.0 keine Bilder mehr anzeigt. Wenn ich auf das jeweilige Bild (.jpg, .gif) im Kontextmenü "Bild anzeigen" klicke, dann wird dieses auch angezeigt. Wenn man sich aber mal überlegt, wie viele Bilder bereits auf einer Homepage sind, dann kann man sich auch vorstellen, dass dieses Verfahren ganz schön mühselig werden könnte.

Internetopitonen (Erweitert) stimmen --> wurde überprüft. Womit könnte das noch zusammenhängen. Bitte um Antwort.

Danke, schon mal im Voraus.

Lg vlap


----------



## Lord-Lance (28. November 2003)

Hm, könnte ein Problem mit dem Chache zutun haben. Lösch mal die "Temporären Internetdateien".
Dann würde ich auch noch probieren in den Einstellungen unter "Temporäre Internetdateien" so einzustellen, das bei jemem Zuriff auf eine Seite der auch checken geht ob es die neuste ist. 

Evtl. hilfts.

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------

